# 25 Credits? Whats that in euros?...



## Pyan (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, if you're Captain Picard, it's €18.40, but if you're Captain Solo, it's €18.99...

Sci Fi Currency Converter | Money In Advance


----------



## Clever-Fox (Aug 23, 2013)

That is neat program. I'm going to have fun with this.


----------



## hopewrites (Aug 23, 2013)

I've spent 12 galleons on books this month.

in my defense, a book store in town is closing and I vultured in on some amazing deals.


----------

